# 1999 323i Tonneau motor issues



## CCook83 (Aug 12, 2019)

Hello!,
I recently acquired a 1999 323i convertible. After about a week of ownership, the tonneau cover motor stopped working and started making a loud knocking noise. After hunting through this forum a bit, I tried re syncing the motors to no avail and just yesterday replaced the motor with a used part. 

This new motor works great... until the car is turned off, key removed, doors closed. After that, it becomes unresponsive. Re-syncing the motors makes it spring back into action and it works fine.... Until you turn off the car again. It will continue to work properly if anything electrical is still being used, like a door open, or the key not fully removed. 

I've tried power cycling it via the motor electrical plug, and that doesn't help.

Also, this is my first experience trying to repair a car myself, so please be understanding if I'm not sure what a part is, or I ask for clarification. 

I hope to be enjoying this beautiful car the way it is meant to be enjoyed, with the top down!


----------

